# Blood in the Streets if Democrats Fail in November?



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...in-the-streets-if-democrats-dont-win-election

Be careful in what you are wishing for Mr Cromwell, it may not go as you plan...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Common tactic for liberals. IF OJ is convicted the city will burn. Burn this mother down . It goes on and on


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*Breaking News* Just in! Liberals planning protests, marches and riots over the end of Day Light Saving time.

Many claiming its Trump's fault and it is racist. Many activists are calling the time change unjust and a weakening of Democracy.

Stay tuned, more info as it becomes available. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

a Hollyweird like Cromwell is so freaking isolated from the real world USA it's almost a family sitcom - his entire world circulates around people like himself - the closest he comes to a conversation with a half normal person is ordering lunch and getting his car keys back from a porter ....

he'd be totally blown away with the reasons why mid-america supports the Trump agenda ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What is his assertion supposed to be? A call to Antifa to turn up the heat?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I guess it’s a call for all the snowflakes and prancing sissies to saddle up their unicorns and defeat the ******* white men on the field of battle.

Actually, it is more likely the blood in the streets will be theirs.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

No, not a chance. It will never happen.

Why would I shoot a libtard for being stupid enough to join the DNC?

Oh, I might tease him, but I would never draw his blood...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Let me venture a guess as to how these “blood in the streets” confrontations will occur.

Antifa punk spots a senior citizen driving a Hyundai with “Trump 2016” bumper sticker. Antifa punk attacks the Hyundai. Antifa punk smashes out car window and attempts to drag senior citizen driver out of the vehicle for a beat-down. Senior citizen shoots the antifa punk in the face. End of confrontation! And yes there is “blood on the street”.

DISCLAIMER: I am not advocating shooting an ‘antifa punk’ in the face. I am a non-violent, peace and love kind of guy.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

No "if" when it comes to the dems failing next week, it is a certain. Also a certain that they will tantrum big time for a while including being more violent yet.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Bring it on snowflakes. :devil: I am tired of listening to them cry about it. Do it or shut the hell up.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Could you imagine a Conservative saying the same thing, and how the media would react// over react


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I am listening to Vicki McKenna, who is reporting on a school board meeting which was overrun by an angry mob assumed as 80 people. They did call the police, but many of the phone/cameras were knocked from the attendees hands and one representative got shoved. To me this is a mob edging into a riot.

I don't know about you, but if I was attacked by 80 angry meeting crashers, I'd unlock my holster.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing will happen in my immediate area, but I sure am glad I don’t have to commute into the Jacksonville, Florida ghetto anymore, like I did for almost 20 years.
During the Obama years I regularly had my AK in the truck besides my usual hand guns.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The libs way underestimate the sleeping giant they are F'in with.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the parents at the meeting told Vicki McKenna that if his designated school for his daughter was LaFollette high school, he would contact his former wife and move the teen out of Madison.

And people who remember the "old Madison" question why we need pistols to get coffee at the mall.

Here's the most bizarre part of the narrative. Last year a thug pulled a knife on a civilian mall guard at The Boston Store. Now, The Boston Store sells beds, clothing for older women, and dishes. Would you please explain why a thug needed to kill someone for old lady supplies. Not only are our thugs incompetent, but they sure don't know where the money is.

The people who showed up at this school board meeting were protesting why there were police in the schools. In other words the parents questioning why cops were located in these places started a riot. themselves. I can only surmise they want their children beaten, raped or killed without the police interrupting the felons.

They say that Madison is "_77 square miles surrounded by reality._" It's time to get 77 miles of barbed wire and rope off the idiots. If you're looking for a quiet place with a functioning college, don't come here. My wife and I are thinking of moving another few miles away. Madison fell apart faster than Milwaukee.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> One of the parents at the meeting told Vicki McKenna that if his designated school for his daughter was LaFollette high school, he would contact his former wife and move the teen out of Madison.
> 
> And people who remember the "old Madison" question why we need pistols to get coffee at the mall.
> 
> ...


This is your warning so you better vote right.
About the only good things in Madison are Chick fil A and Smoky Jon's. The 3rd was Ellie's deli but that was shut down after 42 years.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> One of the parents at the meeting told Vicki McKenna that if his designated school for his daughter was LaFollette high school, he would contact his former wife and move the teen out of Madison.
> 
> And people who remember the "old Madison" question why we need pistols to get coffee at the mall.
> 
> ...


the crooked crook might have been there stalking the old people >>>> don't count them out as being totally stupid - they know where the eazy pickings are at - that guard probably saw that situation from across the mall ....


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

They are all fools that confuse self restraint for weakness. They fail to realize that the majority of military, law enforcement and hunters are on the right side. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

He is a second rate has been actor. If the left wants to go crazy, let them go crazy. They are all talk.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Blood in the streets, . . . from people (?) who cannot even figure out which bathroom they should use????

It'll be blood alright, . . . theirs. All they have to do in one wrong place is start something. 

And there just better not be any Antifa thugs showing up on my doorstep come trick or treat night. 

They'll get treated, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I guess I should buy some stock in the company that makes Kleen-Ex. Lots of melting snow flakes about to cry.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

If things do not go the way MSM is portraying a "Blue wave," I could see riots.
Thing is, they always seem to do it in their own neighborhoods.

I will be watching to see what happens in Portland, the antifa stronghold. Will they burn down the central business district? Throw bottles and rocks at the police?


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

This "news" report ignores the White Nationalist / KKK/ domestic terror attacks . Go look at the numbers who is killing folks in domestic terror attacks it is a white, native born , conservative, nationalist/ kkk / American Taliban - fundamentalist christian. 

Not the Dems. Dems protest but rarly resort to violence - not to say they cannot or will not just to say the data shows it is the for right not the left in the US that does most of the violence.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> This "news" report ignores the White Nationalist / KKK/ domestic terror attacks . Go look at the numbers who is killing folks in domestic terror attacks it is a white, native born , conservative, nationalist/ kkk / American Taliban - fundamentalist christian.
> 
> Not the Dems. Dems protest but rarly resort to violence - not to say they cannot or will not just to say the data shows it is the for right not the left in the US that does most of the violence.


Any stats to back up your claims or you just flapping your gums?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Any stats to back up your claims or you just flapping your gums?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


RJames is just being the lefty NPC "Non-Player Character" with no independent thought. He worships at the alter of Don Lemmon where facts are shunned.....

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/10/don-lemon-the-biggest-terror-threat-in-this-country-is-white-men-most-of-them-radicalized-on-the-right-video/


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

There is already blood on our streets. Let the cowards make their threats. 

Follow the law; that’s my plan at least. 

It is better to talk to the opposition, and use logic. Even if it doesn’t work at first it is the best solution. Influence the youth positively. Teach your kids to think for themselves but to do so with a good foundation. It takes time to reverse indoctrination. Our educational system should be a major focus of president Trump.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Ragnarök said:


> There is already blood on our streets. Let the cowards make their threats.
> 
> Follow the law; that's my plan at least.
> 
> It is better to talk to the opposition, and use logic. Even if it doesn't work at first it is the best solution. Influence the youth positively. Teach your kids to think for themselves but to do so with a good foundation. It takes time to reverse indoctrination. Our educational system should be a major focus of president Trump.


That is a really great post.
Thank you.
I like your signature line too.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Kind of makes you think the left has all signed up for Kamikaze duty. They aren't offering anything but more taxes. Oh, and somebody tell Obama he's not the president anymore, I don't he got the memo.

As for Hillary, if Slick Willie doesn't want her, why should I?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> This "news" report ignores the White Nationalist / KKK/ domestic terror attacks . Go look at the numbers who is killing folks in domestic terror attacks it is a white, native born , conservative, nationalist/ kkk / American Taliban - fundamentalist christian.
> 
> Not the Dems. Dems protest but rarly resort to violence - not to say they cannot or will not just to say the data shows it is the for right not the left in the US that does most of the violence.


I wonder if this dumb ass ever got the memo on 9/11, . . .

Probably not.

Probably missed the ones on Watts and Ferguson as well.

So far, . . . ****** has a lot of catching up to do, . . . to be the murderous thug bunch the blacks and browns have been.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Blood will flow if people take to the streets...cause that were the cars drive dumbass.... fear mongering bastards. I like my roads tinged in red...it brings out the yellow in our centerlines.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> This "news" report ignores the White Nationalist / KKK/ domestic terror attacks . Go look at the numbers who is killing folks in domestic terror attacks it is a white, native born , conservative, nationalist/ kkk / American Taliban - fundamentalist christian.
> 
> Not the Dems. Dems protest but rarly resort to violence - not to say they cannot or will not just to say the data shows it is the for right not the left in the US that does most of the violence.


Seriously RJAMES, are you that ignorant?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> This "news" report ignores the White Nationalist / KKK/ domestic terror attacks . Go look at the numbers who is killing folks in domestic terror attacks it is a white, native born , conservative, nationalist/ kkk / American Taliban - fundamentalist christian.
> 
> Not the Dems. Dems protest but rarly resort to violence - not to say they cannot or will not just to say the data shows it is the for right not the left in the US that does most of the violence.


 Do you not know the The KKK was formed ,funded and supported by the Democrat party. You could not get elected as a Democrat without their support. Most all violence is from the Democrat side. You are not entitled to rewrite history.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

WhatTheHeck said:


> That is a really great post.
> Thank you.
> I like your signature line too.


It's a great book. If you haven't read I suggest it. One of my favorites.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Seriously RJAMES, are you that ignorant?


Actually I don't believe he is that ignorant, . . . because ignorant implies "unlearned, . . . or not having had the opportunity to learn".

RJames is on the other side, . . . incapable of understanding those pesky things called "facts", . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Actually I don't believe he is that ignorant, . . . because ignorant implies "unlearned, . . . or not having had the opportunity to learn".
> 
> RJames is on the other side, . . . incapable of understanding those pesky things called "facts", . . .
> 
> ...


He just might be that ignorant.

I've been watching MSNBC and CNN. Anyone who only watches these two news outlets will believe what RJames thinks. On the same point, those who only watch FNC will not get the whole picture. Both sides have a tendancy to ignore the same important issues one will only find if one reads alternative news.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Quite frankly, thugs will use any excuse to do violence. Take the Klan for example. Their excuse is "protecting" the white race from dilution and extinction. Point of fact, they're just an angry gaggle that like to use violence for entertainment.

BLM? Another group of asswipes. There are more blacks working at good jobs than ever before. Yet they use their great-great-grandfathers picking cotton to be mad at the world. Losers, everyone of them.

That's why I toss every deviant into the same barrel. Idiots might have differing rhetoric, but in the end, the same goal.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RJAMES said:


> This "news" report ignores the White Nationalist / KKK/ domestic terror attacks . Go look at the numbers who is killing folks in domestic terror attacks it is a white, native born , conservative, nationalist/ kkk / American Taliban - fundamentalist christian.
> 
> Not the Dems. Dems protest but rarly resort to violence - not to say they cannot or will not just to say the data shows it is the for right not the left in the US that does most of the violence.


Do you know the difference between Nationalist and Supremacist? Quite the difference. Go look up those two terms and Eugenics, then go back to late 1800's and the Mother of Planned Parenthood. They all come from, and were funded by Dems. Not the imaginary party that flipped, but the same old Dems.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> This "news" report ignores the White Nationalist / KKK/ domestic terror attacks . Go look at the numbers who is killing folks in domestic terror attacks it is a white, native born , conservative, nationalist/ kkk / American Taliban - fundamentalist christian.
> 
> Not the Dems. Dems protest but rarly resort to violence - not to say they cannot or will not just to say the data shows it is the for right not the left in the US that does most of the violence.


Holy freakin crap! Move out of CNN's basement!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I think the blood in the form of complaining and crying on mainstream media and social media. It will provide us enough entertainment to be satisfied until the 2020 election.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is why bikers sit with their backs to the wall. Who says a nutjob, be he a Nationalist, KKK member, or Clown College graduate, isn't armed, crazy and angry?

Yikes, they just had some brain-donor throw a beer at the World's Series Trophy, damage it and also hit a player in the parade.


----------

